# Monster Hunter Tri coming in April



## Imperial Impact (Mar 7, 2010)

The game is scheduled for April, $50 for the game or $60 bundled the black Classic Controller Pro. The CC Pro will also be sold separately for $20 in either black or white.


----------



## Mariobro27 (Mar 7, 2010)

not to mention, GameStop is also giving away demo disc's of the game and if you pre-order, you get $5 off and 500 Nintendo Points!

haven't played the Demo yet though...


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 7, 2010)

I've been playing the patched Japanese version to get a good feel for the game.

Gonna be so much better playing with friends though.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 7, 2010)

its the only wii game im currently looking forward to... i really cant wait and im so  happy that the online modes will be free for the US and PAL regions now^^


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 7, 2010)

Some of the Gamestop's are trying to keep people from getting the Demo discs without preordering. >: (

Demo is awesome. I swear at one point I ran into whatever that thing on the boxart is. It was freaking huge and owned me... D:


----------



## Lazydabear (Mar 7, 2010)

1.02m in sales in Japan I am sure this will save Nintendo from its slump.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 7, 2010)

Nintendo isn't in a slump the Wii has record setting sales all across the board, they just don't make things for gamers much anymore.


----------



## Lazydabear (Mar 7, 2010)

Estidel said:


> Nintendo isn't in a slump the Wii has record setting sales all across the board, they just don't make things for gamers much anymore.


 
Well th DS sells well hell I heard the new Dragon Quest game was second to Mass Effect.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 7, 2010)

I believe Tatsu vs Cap is doing well. Really, the number of good Wii games is looking up, and we haven't even hit E3 yet.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 7, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> I believe Tatsu vs Cap is doing well. Really, the number of good Wii games is looking up, and we haven't even hit E3 yet.



Yeah I would buy TvC if it were on a real console, the Wii fightsticks are atrocious quality and I'm not about to get a custom one made for one game.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 7, 2010)

Estidel said:


> Yeah I would buy TvC if it were on a real console, the Wii fightsticks are atrocious quality and I'm not about to get a custom one made for one game.



It works well with the other controllers... :V


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 7, 2010)

And watcha talking about - MadCatz TvC Stick is considered an upgrade compared to their SFIV sticks.

Also, I'm kinda bumped on the lack of Dual Swords, but it looks like I'll go lancing again.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 7, 2010)

Lance is awesome. Switch Axe 1 is pretty good too.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 8, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And watcha talking about - MadCatz TvC Stick is considered an upgrade compared to their SFIV sticks.
> 
> Also, I'm kinda bumped on the lack of Dual Swords, but it looks like I'll go lancing again.



If you bought the SE, sure, but some of us dropped $150.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 8, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> I believe Tatsu vs Cap is doing well. Really, the number of good Wii games is looking up, and we haven't even hit E3 yet.


Yes.



Lazydabear said:


> Well th*e* DS sells well hell I heard the new Dragon Quest game was second to Mass Effect.


Fixed. :V
Which One? 
IX or VI?


Estidel said:


> Yeah I would buy TvC if it were on a real console.


What the fuck does that suppose to mean?



Estidel said:


> the Wii fightsticks are atrocious quality and I'm not about to get a custom one made for one game.


What about the MadCatz TvC Stick,?

Or how about the Classic Controller?

Or maybe a Gamecube Controller?

Yeah, They really don't want you to have options.

POOR YOU!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 8, 2010)

Estidel said:


> If you bought the SE, sure, but some of us dropped $150.



What.

Also it's better than TE, actually.

But then again by your recent posts you're the retarded type who bashes the Wii. And probably think SF4 and SC4 are good games.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 8, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> What.
> 
> Also it's better than TE, actually.
> 
> But then again by your recent posts you're the retarded type who bashes the Wii. And probably think SF4 and SC4 are good games.



It's not better than the TE, it still uses Seimitsu, they fed some "freshly engineered parts" bullshit and people bought it hook line and sinker. All they did is add a spring to the stick and put in Sanwalike buttons, it's a step in the right direction don't get me wrong, but it's still not quite there.




Perverted Impact said:


> What about the MadCatz TvC Stick,?
> 
> Or how about the Classic Controller?
> 
> ...



Controllers are not an option, and the TvC stick is just the SE, it's not "better" than the TE as it still uses subpar parts. Though I'm going to invalidate my own argument here and say that I could very easily fix that for like $40, but that's sheer laziness on my part.



Perverted Impact said:


> What the fuck does that suppose to mean?


The Wii has a tiny library of multiplayer games that are played competitively, two.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 8, 2010)

Estidel said:


> Controllers are not an option, and the TvC stick is just the SE, it's not "better" than the TE as it still uses subpar parts. Though I'm going to invalidate my own argument here and say that I could very easily fix that for like $40, but that's sheer laziness on my part.


 Or just buy a Classic Controller. :V



Estidel said:


> The Wii has a tiny library of multiplayer games that are played competitively, two.


 Same with the ps3. :V


----------



## Skittle (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh lawl Est!

ILU sometimes. :3



Perverted Impact said:


> Or just buy a Classic Controller. :V
> 
> 
> Same with the ps3. :V


What part of doesn't use controllers do you not understand?

Also, at least PS3 multi-players aren't filled with 12-year-olds. I'mma stick to my computer for multiplayer games.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 8, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Or just buy a Classic Controller. :V


You don't play fighting games with controllers, you just don't.




Perverted Impact said:


> Same with the ps3. :V



SF4, Blazblue, HDR, MvC2, MW2. There's 5. Shit, I forgot Tekken 6, SC4, KOFXII, and the sports games which I will count as one game since I don't know dick about them, there's 9.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 8, 2010)

skittle said:


> Also, at least PS3 multi-players aren't filled with 12-year-olds.



I call bull. >:V


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 8, 2010)

Can you guys not be faggots? This thread is Monster Hunter, goddomit.

Also, switch axes are ridiculously fun to use.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 8, 2010)

skittle said:


> What part of doesn't use controllers do you not understand?.


Look, I just beaten TvC with the Classic Controller.

I HAD NO PROBLEMS WITH THE CLASSIC CONTROLLER.


skittle said:


> Also, at least PS3 multi-players aren't filled with 12-year-olds.


Yeah, They are.


Estidel said:


> You don't play fighting games with controllers, you just don't.


Well I did.



Estidel said:


> SF4


Crap.

And not an exclusive game 



Estidel said:


> Blazblue.


not an exclusive game 


Estidel said:


> HDR.


What?


Estidel said:


> MvC2.


Crap and not an exclusive game 


Estidel said:


> MW2.


What?


Estidel said:


> Tekken 6.


Crap and not an exclusive game 


Estidel said:


> SC4.


Teehee


Estidel said:


> KOFXII.


Teehee


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 8, 2010)

Estidel ruined the thread.

Also, lrn2VC.

Anyway, are they going to take out Yian Kut-ku?


----------



## Skittle (Mar 8, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Look, I just beaten TvC with the Classic Controller.
> 
> I HAD NO PROBLEMS WITH THE CLASSIC CONTROLLER.


He doesn't play for fun. He plays competitively. There is a difference. :/

Also, just because it isn't exclusive doesn't mean it's not just as good on PS3, if not better.


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 8, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Anyway, are they going to take out Yian Kut-ku?



Pretty sure they are. I couldn't get very far because of the lack of translation and abundance of moon-speak, but if I recall correctly, Rathian and Rathlos are among the few, if not the only, returning monsters.

The new ones are pretty similar though, but will still take some getting used to.




skittle said:


> He doesn't play for fun. He plays competitively. There is a difference. :/
> 
> Also, just because it isn't exclusive doesn't mean it's not just as good on PS3, if not better.



Some of the top Tekken players use the pad because the inputs aren't incredibly complicated. TvC doesn't have complex inputs, so you can use pad if you're not a retard. It's less fun, but you can play it.

Having an arcade stick doesn't make you GODTIERLOL. It's just more fun to play with one.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 8, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Look, I just beaten TvC with the Classic Controller.
> 
> I HAD NO PROBLEMS WITH THE CLASSIC CONTROLLER.
> 
> ...



We're not talking exclusives, we're talking what games you can play on the PS3 as compared to the Wii.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Estidel ruined the thread.
> 
> Also, lrn2VC.
> 
> Anyway, are they going to take out Yian Kut-ku?



You can't ruin a Monster Hunter thread. I'M GOING TO USE X WEAPON, I HOPE Y MONSTER IS STILL IN THE GAME. /thread


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 8, 2010)

skittle said:


> He doesn't play for fun. He plays competitively. There is a difference. :/


 And?


skittle said:


> Also, just because it isn't exclusive doesn't mean it's not just as good on PS3, if not better.


 Well, We ARE talking about ps3 games not ps360 games.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 8, 2010)

Horrorshow said:


> Pretty sure they are. I couldn't get very far because of the lack of translation and abundance of moon-speak, but if I recall correctly, Rathian and Rathlos are among the few, if not the only, returning monsters.
> 
> The new ones are pretty similar though, but will still take some getting used to.
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnCsOWg1yGs

There is no arguing that these sorts of inputs are best on a stick, because you don't need to shift your hand around.

Edit: Also no one is arguing that you can't be good on a pad, but you can also get good at FPS games with a controller, it doesn't mean you wouldn't be better if you'd just use a mouse and keyboard.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 8, 2010)

If he's still bawwing then he can look up on the converters.


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 8, 2010)

Cry more, shit.

But yeah, the male armor in Tri looks just as retarded as it did in Freedom. Rathlos and Rathian excluded.
http://monsterhunter.wikia.com/wiki/MH3:_Armors (Spoiler alert if you want to actually wait for the game to come out to see the available armors.)

Rarity only goes up to 3 though, so pretty sure there's nothing remotely close to G rank in the game.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, male hunters look retarded in general. At least the female looks, despite being sexist, still looks female.



Estidel said:


> You can't ruin a Monster Hunter thread. I'M GOING TO USE X WEAPON, I HOPE Y MONSTER IS STILL IN THE GAME. /thread



I smell failure!


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 10, 2010)

Estidel said:


> Nintendo isn't in a slump the Wii has record setting sales all across the board, they just don't make things for gamers much anymore.



Nintendo is focusing on the same folks who got them where they were in the 80's. Causals. Nintendo has always focused on causals. That's where the money is, not the neckbeared coretards who think they are the marketshare and the power.


----------



## Mealing (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice to see game developers understand that the wii controlls are silly and thus need totally new controllers to make games even playable. Ahh well looks like fun, I shall enjoy playing it on a friends wii.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 10, 2010)

Kinda annoyed no more Dual Swords, Gun Lances, and Longbows.


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 10, 2010)

Gun Lances shall be missed, for sure.

But I'm pretty sure they were removed because of the underwater fights, I'm guessing they weren't able to make them practical. Which is kinda bull, but whatevs.

Switch-axe still kicks ass.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 10, 2010)

Btw, you CAN just nab the free demo from GameStop. No pre-order needed.


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 10, 2010)

Mealing said:


> Nice to see game developers understand that the wii controlls are silly and thus need totally new controllers to make games even playable. Ahh well looks like fun, I shall enjoy playing it on a friends wii.



Nice to see you completely forget you can still play with with a Wiimote.


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 10, 2010)

Playing with the Wiimote is retarded though.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 10, 2010)

skittle said:


> Btw, you CAN just nab the free demo from GameStop. No pre-order needed.



That should be the case, but some Gamestops are being assholes and saying it does require a preorder. No commercials or ads for it, how the Hell are people supposed to know about it if you hide it behind the counter? >: (


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 11, 2010)

What's a switch-ax? Is it replacing the horn?


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 11, 2010)

They're really weird, but they're kind of a cross between long sword and hammer (best way I can put it in words) and you are able to switch between the two modes.

You also get a kickass chainsaw attack for no apparent reason.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rPT1AMPKs0


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 11, 2010)

So it has a charge attack and spirit attack?


----------



## Skittle (Mar 11, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> That should be the case, but some Gamestops are being assholes and saying it does require a preorder. No commercials or ads for it, how the Hell are people supposed to know about it if you hide it behind the counter? >: (


Wtf? GAY! Ours sits right on top of our TV so people can free grab. It doesn't say you need to pre-order or anything just: HEY LOOK! DEMO!


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 11, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> So it has a charge attack and spirit attack?



It hold some sort of charge, but I'm not really sure what for hahah.

But chainsaw attack!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 11, 2010)

Chainsaws are overrated


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 11, 2010)

You're overrated. Chainsaw attack is as awesome as it is impractical.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 11, 2010)

oh you *bites*

I want bo staff, why won't MH make bo staffs :O


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 11, 2010)

They kinda have bo staffs.

They just have giant blades attached to them.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 11, 2010)

But I want bludgeoning monsters and causing them to die due to internal hemorrhage!


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 11, 2010)

You think they'll have Felyne Comrades? I want one. :O


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they won't remove what is equivalent to Servbots.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 11, 2010)

Finally killed that damn Qurupecco!


----------



## BloodYoshi (Mar 11, 2010)

I've never played a Monster Hunter game but I'm considering making this one my first since I've heard so much good about them.


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 11, 2010)

The Felynes have been replaced with this weird baby looking thing. But you still get a pig.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 11, 2010)

Wat

No

Felynes

in

MH3?

fasasasaskfmasjkdfklashldhjashjsdghflswasgvbah


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 11, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Wat
> 
> No
> 
> ...



I thought they were what brings you back to camp if your HP runs out. I'll go find the trailer...

Edit: Here we go:
[yt]4XvxNCyUGJk[/yt]


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 12, 2010)

But I want felyne allies D:


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 12, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> But I want felyne allies D:



So do I... D:

Plenty of customization as far as armor goes. Wondering if anything is planned for weapons...


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, each class of weapon has gotten some addition attacks that make them way more useful. GS and Lance, for example, now have a quick side slap to get rid of pesky enemies right in your face.

You can move the camera with the right thumbstick now too, but I keep using the d-pad instead out of habit.


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 13, 2010)

I never got the chance to play a Monster Hunter game.  I'm happy to make this my first one.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah, MH3 is a nice entry series. A good way so that you can man up and play the PS2/PSP games. Especially the PSP ones.


----------



## Ryshili (Mar 16, 2010)

Jizzing away in my pants. 

Tearing away at Monster Hunter 2ndG still (yes. 2ndG. I haven't converted my save. >_>


----------



## Ryshili (Mar 16, 2010)

Horrorshow said:


> The Felynes have been replaced with this weird baby looking thing. But you still get a pig.



You mean, Shakalaka. Fuck those things. But eh... I'm still going to play 2nG/Unite


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 16, 2010)

Well MH3 is now obsolete. MHP3 IS ANNOUNCED!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 16, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well MH3 is now obsolete. MHP3 IS ANNOUNCED!


 Huh?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 16, 2010)

PORTABLE HUNTER 3!

And it has more new stuff too!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 16, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> PORTABLE HUNTER 3!
> 
> And it has more new stuff too!


 for psp?


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes for PSP.

Gunlances and Switch Axes in the same game. Life is good.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 16, 2010)

From mah source



> * Weapons are Great Sword, Hammer, SnS, twin blades, gunlance, hunting horn, lance, bow, slash axe, light bow and heavy bow, as reported. All of 'em!
> 
> * Infrastructure is in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 16, 2010)

This is great news. I honestly would've been fine with just another expansion of 2G, but fuck, if they want to go all out, I'm game.


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 16, 2010)

I was just wondering, can you play Monster Hunter Tri with the Gamecube controller?  I know I could get a copy with the classic controller, but I was just curious.


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 17, 2010)

No gamecube controller support, so it's way better to just get the bundle.


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 17, 2010)

Ah ok, thank you.


----------



## phantomshotgun (Mar 30, 2010)

**SPOILER ALERT!**
i read someone didn't like the armor that was showed in that list from earlier. actually that's not the whole set. its missing other types of armor and the gunner armor. so i looked around and i found this guy on you tube that showcasing all of the armor sets for both blade master and gunner but only for the male side

Gunner Armor http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzR6vC1BrIY

Blade master Armor http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIcwrkvnea0

combined with the fact they we can also mix-match the armor parts like in oblivion, the armor looks we can have are almost endless (and yes there seems to be a event where you can get a biker jacket, pants and glasses from what I've gathered)

he also showcase the weapons as well

part 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXA_8MmpeEg&feature=related

part 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vo5ct4F_eI4&NR=1

oh and bow guns can be customized and be combined with other parts so that's why some of the guys bowguns are not complete.


----------



## Kehki (Mar 30, 2010)

it's good to see fellow MH furs, all time favorite game, 
I won't get to play till the end of may though 
D: (someone said something about a wii for my birthday I'm sure)
you'll see me styling a navaldeus slash axe with a ice climber coat lol
(rurawrudros? it has a goofy name) no helm though
I don't like any of the helms this time around lol
miss my kehzu hood


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 5, 2010)

[yt]JAuVGaRpucE[/yt]

A commercial featuring ChaCha, the Shakalaka kid who acts as your partner in the game. As you can see, he wears ability giving masks. The one not seen here is a "Fake Felyne" mask.

Edit: I think there's one more mask not seen here too...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 6, 2010)

Nyaaaa :3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 6, 2010)

So... Metal Gear PeaceWalker will feature MH monsters...


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 7, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> So... Metal Gear PeaceWalker will feature MH monsters...



Well that's a shocker. Wonder if Capcom's doing something for Konami?


----------

